

Taking the long view on API ecosystems - It's the Business Model Stupid - njyx
http://www.3scale.net/2012/07/taking-the-long-view-on-api-ecosystems/

======
njyx
See Kin Lane's take here: [http://blog.apievangelist.com/2012/07/12/dont-
forget-about-t...](http://blog.apievangelist.com/2012/07/12/dont-forget-about-
the-api-pioneers-when-you-think-apis-wont-work/)

